# minulla on + partitive



## 盲人瞎馬

Hello.
How do the following differ?

Minulla on auto
Minulla on autoa

There's no context. Just these two isolated phrases. You can also put any noun in lieu of auto.

Thanks.


----------



## Gavril

I'm not absolutely sure, but I don't think you could say _Minulla on autoa_, since a car is a discrete object and you can't have "some amount of" it, which is what the partitive would normally convey.

A clearer distinction is seen in

_Minulla on maitoa _"I have some milk"

versus

_Minulla on maito _"I have the milk" or "I have a glass (or other unit) of milk"


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Gavril said:


> I'm not absolutely sure, but I don't think you could say _Minulla on autoa_, since a car is a discrete object and you can't have "some amount of" it, which is what the partitive would normally convey.
> 
> A clearer distinction is seen in
> 
> _Minulla on maitoa _"I have some milk"
> 
> versus
> 
> _Minulla on maito _"I have the milk" or "I have a glass (or other unit) of milk"



What about

"Minulla on ongelmaa Vectran käynnistämisen kanssa."
"Minulla on ongelma Vectran käynnistämisen kanssa."

"Minulla on ongelmaa" by itself has 1570 results on Google. It should have a different meaning.


----------



## Gavril

Vitalore said:


> What about
> 
> "Minulla on ongelmaa Vectran käynnistämisen kanssa."
> "Minulla on ongelma Vectran käynnistämisen kanssa."



I'm not sure what the exact difference is between these -- hopefully the Finns can clarify it for us.

My best guess right now is,

_Minulla on ongelmaa = _"I've got a bit of a problem"

but

_Minulla on ongelma = _"I've got a problem / one problem"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Vitalore said:


> What about
> 
> "Minulla on ongelmaa Vectran käynnistämisen kanssa."
> "Minulla on ongelma Vectran käynnistämisen kanssa."
> 
> "Minulla on ongelmaa" by itself has 1570 results on Google. It should have a different meaning.


_Minulla on ongelma_ is fine but I can't think of a situation in which _minulla on ongelmaa_ would work. The use of _ongelma +_ _kanssa_ is translationese from English. I woiuld say: _Minulla on ongelma. Vectra ei käynnisty. _Or: _Minulla on Vectran käynnistämisongelma._


----------



## Hakro

_"Minulla on ongelma Vectran käynnistämisessä." _I know more or less exactly what the problem is.
_"Minulla on ongelmaa / ongelmia Vectran käynnistämisessä." _(usually in partitive plural) There are different problems or I don't know where the problem is.

(Concerning the Opel Vectra, most probably there are several different problems.)


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Thanks for all the responses.


----------

